

Court Rules Use of GPS to Track Individuals Not Privacy Invasion - d0ne
http://www.christianpost.com/news/court-rules-use-of-gps-to-track-cheating-spouse-not-privacy-invasion-52087/

======
d0ne
The article title on ChristianPost.com emphasizes 'Cheating Spouse' but the
judges ruled based on the following:

"Appellate Judges Joseph Lisa, Jack Sabatino and Carmen Alvarez said Villanova
had no right to "expect privacy" because the GPS tracked his movements while
he was driving on public streets."

With no mention of the relation of the tracker to the tracked.

